# Investment Courses



## windo77 (6 Sep 2010)

Hi, I know some people are confident that they can learn what they need to know about investing through reading books. My preference is to receive some training in it intially.

The InvestR Centre http://www.investrcentre.com/ run a 1-day training course for €499, the price also includes one year’s subscription to their site.

I attended a seminar they ran recently to promote this course. I thought the seminar was impressive but I would not have the expertise to give a definitive appraisal of their investment strageties or the training course.

Does anyone have an opinion on this course?

Are their other courses that I should consider? Mark Shipman, the 1-year DIT course or ...

I have no affiliation to any of the courses mentioned above or any other course.


----------



## panitanfc (7 Sep 2010)

windo77

I was there also on the introductory seminar in Stillorgan park last 31 of August.  I found the 1 day seminar course to be very compact.  for me you can't learn investing in one day. Then if you can't understand you need to ask advice from them that would cost you about 125euro per session. I would like to attend their seminar someday but not now.

One thing you can learn investing through reading books.  I started with a book of Phil Town rule #1 and payback time.  It's a step by step to invest using Yahoo finance MSN money and Google finance. You just need patience in rereading this book until you get the formula.  I have used this step by step guide in valuing businesses and I found it great.

I have read the book of Mark Shipman, but i think he is more on technical, trend follower. 

IS DIT offering course for investing?


----------



## windo77 (10 Sep 2010)

Maybe it's not DIT but the Dublin Business School instead. I'm not sure but I am almost sure that somebody is offereing a 1-year course, as I recall for €1350. Perhaps someone could clarify that.


----------



## aristotle (10 Sep 2010)

Why bother with any courses? Just following the same invesment strategies as the investrcentre (website requires annual payment). You are not going to learn enough in a source to bring you to the same level of experience as the likes of them anyways.


----------



## panitanfc (10 Sep 2010)

windo77 said:


> Maybe it's not DIT but the Dublin Business School instead. I'm not sure but I am almost sure that somebody is offereing a 1-year course, as I recall for €1350. Perhaps someone could clarify that.



I think this is stockbroker course.


----------



## monkeyman (17 Sep 2010)

I'm in an investment club with a guy called PJ Henry (www.stockactive.ie) and I've learned a lot. There is an annual charge. We meet once a month in Dublin and he mainly trades FX. He does training courses, but haven't been on any as I learn a lot in the one off meetings. You could give him a call or check out his website.


----------



## panitanfc (21 Sep 2010)

monkeyman said:


> I'm in an investment club with a guy called PJ Henry (www.stockactive.ie) and I've learned a lot. There is an annual charge. We meet once a month in Dublin and he mainly trades FX. He does training courses, but haven't been on any as I learn a lot in the one off meetings. You could give him a call or check out his website.



He is not an Investor but a Technical Trader.


----------



## kailey (27 Sep 2010)

The link can be useful for getting the good insight regarding investment courses or other details.


----------

